# Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?



## Nike (3. April 2006)

Hallo Boardis!!!|wavey: 

wie ihr evtl schon wisst, hat Lidl und Aldi wieder einmal ein Angelsortiment auf den Markt gebracht....

Lidl : http://www.lidl.de/de/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20060403.index.ar31?OpenDocument&id=3290&country=D&zipcode=92339&city=Beilngries&city2=&street=Im+Oehl+2%2D4&ar=31&nf=True

Aldi : (ist erst ab nächster Woche erhältlich)

....

...Die beiden Läden versuchen nun auch nicht nur Anfänger anzulocken, sondern auch Spezis....

man denkt, das die Ware billig sein muss, wegen der Spottpreise.....

doch ich bin der Meinung, man kann so einiges gebrauchen. 

z.B. die Knicklichter.....oder der (billig) Rod Pod...

seht es euch an und gebt bitte einige Komentare

mfg Nike


----------



## detlefb (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

nee du die Angeln selber:

schau mal hier:

http://www.lidl.de/de/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20060411.index.ar15   :q :q :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Bei Max Bahr in Göttingen sah ich vor ein paar Tagen auch so ein "Angelregal" . |rolleyes

Gegen Omnipräsentes Angeln hab ich nun ja nix gegen.  
Man kann sowas auch als Anfüttermittel für Neuangler sehen


----------



## Knispel (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Schau hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73953

Ich war heute da beim Lidl, da wurde ganz schön rausgeschleppt.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

hallo,ich finde,man sollte die supermäkte nicht durch einkäufe von angelgeräten unterstützen,ich kauf meine sachen lieber im fachgeschäft,außerdem ist es ja eh fast alles schrott was sie dort anbieten,und viel zu teuer für einen diskounter.
gruß hecht911


----------



## Franz_16 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Ich war heute zufällig bei Lidl Lebensmittel einkaufen und hab gesehen, dass die Angelzeug da hatten. 
Hab mir alles angeschaut und mir 200 Knicklichter mitgenommen - habe testhalber heute um 12.20 Uhr eines geknickt - noch leuchtet es 

Mit den Ruten und den Rollen kann man sicherlich schon irgendwie Fische fangen - nur nehm ich mir keine Angelrute aus dem Supermarkt mit. Der Kauf einer neuen Rute ist bei mir eine Belohnung - und diese koste ich beim Händler meines Vertrauens in vollsten Zügen aus! Da steh ich dann ne Stunde und begutachte und probiere rum und gehe dann samt der neuen Gerte mit einem Glücksgefühl nach Hause. 

Ich hatte, als es bei Lidl das erste mal Angelgerät gab, eine gut gefüllte Box gekauft. Enthalten waren dort u.a. auch Gummifische und Jigköpfe. Beim Versuch einen Gufi zu montieren kam das dabei raus:
http://img342.*ih.us/img342/7479/schrott2fj.jpg


----------



## detlefb (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Ja ja,
der Rutenkauf ist Opium für den Angler:q


----------



## hechtangler2911 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

ich sag mal,selber schuld,wer im diskounter kauft.lieber im fachgeschäft und etwas mehr zahlen und dafür vernünftige ware.
gruß hecht911


----------



## Debilofant (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

@ Franz_16: Ja da bist platt - gucke ma eina an, die haben also sogar Hi-Tech-Tackle am Start! Absolut _bruchfeste_ Jigkopfhaken - welch rennomierter Angelgerätehersteller kann da noch mithalten...#d? Macht sich sicher auch als Weihnachtsbaumschmuck ganz prima!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Großfischjäger (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Ich hatte mir auch vor einem jahr die Box geholt ich hatte das selbe Problem mit den Gufis.
Die sind viel härter und unflexibler als die von Fachgeschäft. 
Zudemm stinken sie voll nach Chemikalien, sind bestimmt auch irgendwelche Krebseregende Stoffe drin#d .

Die Wobbler laufen auch unrund#d 
die Posen sind ein Witz#d 
Kaken waren auch sehr mies: erstens Öhrkaken die bei manchen noch nicht richtig geschloßen sind , dann waren die kaken an einer viel zu harten und dicken und zur unendlichkeit gefalteten Schur gebunden.#d 

das einzigste was ich gebrauchen konnte war : die Zange ,die Sargbleie und die Rachensperre


----------



## Franz_16 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Großfischjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mir auch vor einem jahr die Box geholt ich hatte das selbe Problem mit den Gufis.
> Die sind viel härter und unflexibler als die von Fachgeschäft.
> Zudemm stinken sie voll nach Chemikalien, sind bestimmt auch irgendwelche Krebseregende Stoffe drin#d .
> 
> ...



dito - kurzum, das Zeug konnte man gleich in den Müll kippen. Einzig die Box, in der das Zeug verstaut war nutze ich heute noch


----------



## Großfischjäger (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Das einzigste Schnäppchen das ich bei Lidl ergatern konnte war eine Strandmuschel die man mir Reissverschluß schliesen konnte .
Ist eher was für die bequemen Angler wie mich die gerne mal am Rheinstrand rum liegen.  
Aber sie ist auch gut geeignet sein Gepäck bei einen Schauer zu verstauen.
Also für 10€ ein echter Tipp. 
Ist diesmal leider nicht dabei , kommt aber bestimmt noch#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

hast du die box schon mal bei kälte geöffnet?oder gehst du im winter nicht angeln?ich liebe dieses klick und ab geräusch.|wavey: |gr: #c


----------



## Nike (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

....die Box ist bestimmt schwer zu öffnen und so brechen wahrscheinlich die Finger fast ab, oder ^^...


----------



## Stokker (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Wenn die wieder Blinker und Spinner haben ,dann kaufe ich auch welche. Die sind zum verbraten im Urlaub für meinen 7 jährigen wie geschaffen und kosten nicht viel. #6 Aber eine Rute kaufe ich da auch nicht....#d


----------



## Nike (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Ich finde die Spinner von Lidl nicht einmal so schlecht.....

ich angle in einem kleinen Flüsschen auf Forelle und da fangen sie spitze#6 

ich finde bei Spinnern gibt es keinen sooooo großen Qualitätsunterscheid

mfg Nike


----------



## Nike (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

DIe Spinner von Lidl sind nicht zu unterschätzen.

Ich fische in einem kleinen Flüsschen auf Forelle und ich muss sagen die fangen super 

die Qualität ist auch nicht sehr anders wie bei Mepps Spinnern...

und wenn man mal einen verliert ist es nicht weiter schlimm, weil sie ja nicht viel kosten


----------



## scarred (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

@Nike
Leidest du an Gedächsnisschwund?

Naja ich kann mir net vorstellen das die Dinger was taugen der Haken ist bestimmt net scharf und das Ding fliegt bestimmt auseinander wenn ein Großer hängt -Warscheinlcih genau dann wenn der Fisch noch 2m von Ufer ist und du genau beobachten kannst wei sich lamsang aber sicher die Aufhängung des Haken´s auseinander zieht und auf einmal aus der Mega krummen Rute weider nur ne Langweilig GERADE rute wird  glaub mir du beist die in Ars...- 

mfg Kevin


----------



## Nike (3. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Bei uns ist eine 40cm Forelle kapital.....

woanders ist dies normal....

(60cm Rekord)

also mir genügen diese Teile....

aber ansonsten Mepps 2


----------



## Silver-SVR (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Hat jemand den Anglerstuhl oder die Liege, von Li** gekauft???? Wie ist die Qualität????

Gruß,

Silver


----------



## Knispel (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Gekauft nicht, aber gesehen, der Stuhl hat was besonderes, diesen abnehmbahren Rutenhalter, welchen man sich leichte in einen abnehmbaren Bierflaschenhalter umbiegen kann. Aber man kann in dem Stuhl sitzen.


----------



## Hanselle 007 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Habe mir den Fischfinder gekauft bei Lidl und kann nicht mäckern.
Hat echt eine gute Qulietät das ding muss ich sagen.
Habe es direkt schon bei uns am kleinen Teich ausprobiert und es klapt ist auf jeden fall weiter zu empfählen.#6 





Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Hanselle 007 schrieb:
			
		

> ....auf jeden fall weiter zu empfählen.#6



...man bei euch herschen ja Sitten.|kopfkrat ....ich wusste garnicht das in Mitteleuropa noch gepfählt wird. |rolleyes :q 

Trotzdem viel Spass und dicke Fische mit deinen neuen Bissanzeigern.:m


----------



## bennie (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

fishfinder = gut?  träum weiter


----------



## Knispel (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> fishfinder = gut?  träum weiter



Ist doch ein toller Traum, wird doch jedes etwas größere Schwebeteilchen als Fisch angezeigt.


----------



## Nike (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

@Knipsel&Benni : woher wollt ihr wissen, ob der Fischfinder schlechte Qualität hat ?

Das weiß man nur wenn man ihn gekauft hat ......

oder konnte man den richtig Anschaun?

(denke der war verpackt)

mfg


----------



## Knispel (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Ich bezweifel ja nicht, das der schlecht ist, er wird bestimnmt auch etwas anzeigen ,die Tiefe z.B. nur frage ich mich echt, warum andere Echolote ( was anderes ist das ja auch nicht ) wesendlich teurer sind. Ich habe jedenfalls so ein Ding nicht, lote immer aus. Der Lidl - Fischfinder hat eine Kabellänge von 11 m  ,Bootsbenutzung ist bei uns verboten, also , den radius betimme ich mit der herkömmlichen Methode schnell.l


----------



## Löwenbäcker (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Beid en Boxen muss man vor allem darauf achten, dass sie gut schließen. Ich hab mein Teil gestern umtauschen müssen, weil es nicht geschlossen hat und das gibt dann ein winig durcheinander in der Tasche, wenn die Wobbler und Haken und Blinker und Spinner alle schön verkantet und verklemmt in die Tasche fallen.


----------



## alex4 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				scarred... Naja ich kann mir net vorstellen das die Dinger was taugen der Haken ist bestimmt net scharf und das Ding fliegt bestimmt auseinander wenn ein Großer hängt -Warscheinlcih genau dann wenn der Fisch noch 2m von Ufer ist und du genau beobachten kannst wei sich lamsang aber sicher die Aufhängung des Haken´s auseinander zieht und auf einmal aus der Mega krummen Rute weider nur ne Langweilig GERADE rute wird :) glaub mir du beist die in Ars...[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich genauso:m !!!! Außerdem gibt es bei meinem Händler neben ner Top Beratung auch noch Fachgesimpel und Tratsch!! Wär außerdem echt schade, wenn (nicht nur) Angelläden durch solche Aktionen aussterben#d |gr: |evil: #d !!
> Gruß Alex


----------



## Löwenbäcker (4. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Eigentlich ist diese Aktion doch ein groß angelegter Cou der Angelläden. Denn:Es werden massenweise Leute zum Angeln geführt, die sonst nicht angeln würden. Das Material ist ja grottenschlecht (wie hier stets berichtet) geht demzufolge schnell kaputt, bzw. fällt schon vor dem Benutzen von selbst auseinander. Dann müssen die Leute neues Zeugs kaufen, gehen zum Lidl und ... finden da natürlich gerade kein Angelzeugs ... also gehen sie in die Angelläden und diese machen milliardenumsätze. Diese Angelläden sind sowas von clever sind die ...  manoman...RESPEKT!


----------



## Raisingwulf (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Na jetzt verstehe ich die Aktion auch,

jetzt müßte es Lidl & Aldi nur noch schaffen das wir in Deutschland - wie das restliche europäische Ausland schon immer - keine Anglerprüfung brauchen.
Der Opa geht mit seinem Enkel zum Angeln, Vater mit Sohn usw. Kein anderer Europäer versteht den deutschen Schwachsinn.

Raisingwulf


----------



## Braesenkiller (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Ein Lidl oder Aldi kann dir nie den Besuch beim Fachhändler ersetzen. Da fehlt alleine schon der Geruch. Ohne den Duft des Geschäftes vom Händler deiner Wahl macht das shoppen doch gar keinen Spaß.
Und wer nen guten Händler hat der kauft genauso billig ein wie beim Discounter und kriegt ne Top Qualität obendrein. 
In Schweden kriegte man im Supermarkt wenigstens ne ABU Rute mit ABU Rolle. Also was ganz nettes und nicht den abgehalfterten Zeugs den irgendein Asiate fürn Hungerlohn zusammenfingern muss. 

Mfg Braesenkiller



​ 









​


----------



## Löwenbäcker (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Hier in Rostock gibt es nen ziemlich großen Angelladen, man könnte das Teil fast ein Disneyland für Angler nennen, so groß ist das. Da kauf ich auch öfter. Aber ehrlich gesagt: Das Beratungsplus hast du nur, wenn du dich ein bisschen auskennst. Wenn du Anfänger bist, dann würde ich nie in nen Angelladen gehen. Die drehen einem nur das etwas teurere Zeugs an. Material das für Profis gemacht ist. Verständlich, weil die verkaufen wollen und müssen. Aber nicht gut für den Kunden. Der geht 2 - 3 mal angeln... verliert die Lust und hat Luxussachen im Keller zu stehen. Ehrlich gesagt auf die Beratung in all den ANgelläden konnte ich bisher gut verzichten. Die haben alle keine Ahnung was man braucht. Bzw. die haben schon AHnung, müssen aber verkaufen. Selber informieren und dann in den Laden gehen.


----------



## Knispel (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

@ Löwenbäcker,
wie kommst du denn da drauf. Jeder Händler ist doch darauf bedacht, seine Kunden auch in Zukunft zu halten und wird die von Dir angesprochene beratung wohl nie so durchführen. Hier jedenfalls, in den neuen Bundesländern kann das anders sein....


----------



## omer (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Bei mir im Laden gibt´s die "Spezial-Angel" schon für 19,90 Euro. Da steht dann aber Spro oder Sänger drauf und nicht XYZ oder sonst was!! Und wer dann später mal Hochwertiges kaufen will, kann gerne mal vorbeischauen.
Und immer dran denken: Lebendköder, Futter und den Kleinkram oder auch Reparatur, Umtausch und Service das ganze Jahr über gibt es nur im Angelshop. Wenn der dann pleite ist???|kopfkrat

CU


----------



## Pilkman (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Löwenbäcker schrieb:
			
		

> ... die drehen einem nur das etwas teurere Zeugs an. Material das für Profis gemacht ist. Verständlich, weil die verkaufen wollen und müssen. Aber nicht gut für den Kunden. Der geht 2 - 3 mal angeln... verliert die Lust und hat Luxussachen im Keller zu stehen. Ehrlich gesagt auf die Beratung in all den ANgelläden konnte ich bisher gut verzichten. Die haben alle keine Ahnung was man braucht. Bzw. die haben schon AHnung, müssen aber verkaufen. Selber informieren und dann in den Laden gehen.



Also irgendwie hinken die Aussagen in Deinem Posting ein wenig... 

Wenn man Beratung wünscht, dann wird man die auch bekommen. Dass ein guter Händler einem Kunden grundsätzlich keinen Mist aufquatschen wird, weil er sich mit dem zu verkaufenden Gerät auskennen sollte, liegt doch wohl auf der Hand. Und dass es diese Ausrüstung nicht zum Lidl-Preis gibt, ebenso. 

Und das soll nicht gut sein für den Kunden? |kopfkrat Was kann der Händler denn dafür, dass der Kunde auf einmal den Spaß beim Angeln verliert? Auf jeden Fall ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer, mit gutem Gerät Spaß beim Angeln zu haben, als mit Billigmist die Pleite zu erleben und das Gerät in die Ecke zu stellen, meinst nicht auch?  
Und sollte der Kunde aus welchem Grund auch immer den Spaß am Angeln tatsächlich auch dann verlieren, ist er mit hochwertigem Gerät immer noch besser dran, denn das hat bei Ebay und Co. wenigstens einen Wiederverkaufswert und braucht nicht als Staubfänger im Keller stehen und letztlich auf dem Müll landen. #6


----------



## esox_105 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Löwenbäcker schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in Rostock gibt es nen ziemlich großen Angelladen, man könnte das Teil fast ein Disneyland für Angler nennen, so groß ist das. Da kauf ich auch öfter. Aber ehrlich gesagt: Das Beratungsplus hast du nur, wenn du dich ein bisschen auskennst. Wenn du Anfänger bist, dann würde ich nie in nen Angelladen gehen. Die drehen einem nur das etwas teurere Zeugs an. Material das für Profis gemacht ist. Verständlich, weil die verkaufen wollen und müssen. Aber nicht gut für den Kunden. Der geht 2 - 3 mal angeln... verliert die Lust und hat Luxussachen im Keller zu stehen. Ehrlich gesagt auf die Beratung in all den ANgelläden konnte ich bisher gut verzichten. Die haben alle keine Ahnung was man braucht. Bzw. die haben schon AHnung, müssen aber verkaufen. Selber informieren und dann in den Laden gehen.


 

Wer in einen Angelladen geht, ohne sich vorher überhaupt Gedanken darüber gemacht zu haben was man zu welchem Zweck braucht und wieviel man dafür investieren möchte, braucht sich auch nicht zu wundern, wenn ihm Angelgerät "aufgeschwatzt" wird, welches man nicht braucht oder den preislichen Rahmen sprengt.


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> dito - kurzum, das Zeug konnte man gleich in den Müll kippen. Einzig die Box, in der das Zeug verstaut war nutze ich heute noch


 
Eben und selbst die ist dann trotz Inhalt noch weitaus günstiger, als die Plano high Tech Box für 59, 95 :q 

Der Hit war eine Sortierbox, die beim Fachhändler für 12,95 als Angelsortierbox angeboten wurde und die ich dann kurz danach im Baumarkt als Schraubensortierbox für einen Bruchteil des Preises sah. Gleiche Box, gleicher Hersteller, nur völlig anderer Preis und verschenken wird der Baumarkt sie sicher auch nicht.


----------



## Rossitc (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Also ich hab für meinen Sohn (bald 6 Jahre) den kleinen Klappstuhl mit integrierter Kühltasche gekauft, da kann er dann gemütlich die ersten Angelversuche damit machen und Platz für Brotzeit und Getränke hat er auch.
Für einen Erwachsenen ist der Stuhl allerdings viel zu klein, obwohl er angeblich 100 kg aushält.
Für mich hab ich wieder mal den Anglerschirm geholt, weil ich den Erdspieß vom letzten Jahr verbogen hab.
Ich muss halt dieses mal ein bisschen vorsichtiger sein.
Um die Ruten, Rollen, Köderboxen, etc. hab ich aber eine großen Bogen gemacht, das Zeugt taugt einfach nix!!
Letztes Jahr hab ich mir genau wie Franz_16 auch eine Box mit Gufis und Jighaken , sowie ein paar Spinner geholt.
Die Spinner sind noch original verpackt und die Gufis hatte mein Sohn zum Spielen benutzt, die waren viel zu dünn und ungelenkig.

Gewundert hat's mich trotzdem wie viele Leute die Rollen und Rutenkombos rausgeschleppt haben. Ich frag mich nur, wo die denn angeln wollen, denn in unserem Verein sind die nicht Mitglied, ichhab die auch sonst nie beim angeln gesehen.
Ich kann mir allerdings vorstellen, dass die Anzahl der "Schwarzangler" durch solche Aktionen der Discounter wohl sprunghaft ansteigen wird, denn eine Rute für 15 Euro kann jeder ja irgendwann mal brauchen oder????

Gruß + Petri Heil
Rossitc


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Weiss nicht, ob das alles am Ende zu mehr Schwarzanglern führt. 

Erstens sollten wir mal nicht vergessen, dass die Zeiten heute nicht gerade rosig sind und so mancher lieber Aldi statt Fox auf seinem Stuhl stehen hat, anstatt ganz zu stehen, weil er gerade Mitglied bei Hartz IV ist. 

Wieder andere haben unabhängig davon eine Familie und da ist vielleicht nicht immer Geld da für die Traumrolle und Rute, wenn man vor der Wahl steht, Familienurlaub oder Sportex. 

Dann gibts genügend Angler, für die ne Schnur ne Schnur ist und denen es Latte ist, ob die Schnur leicht sinkend, schnell sinkend oder carbonhigtechgehärtete Neoprenummantelung hat. Das man die Köfi Box auskippen kann und man trotzdem dann seine Rapallas rein legen, haben auch schon einige bemerkt - auch dass die Box dann immer noch günstiger ist, also so manche von Plano und Konsorten. 

Um die Rute im Forellenpuff mit Teig zu beknösen brauch ich keine Rute die 199,50 Euronen gekostet hat, da tuts auch ne Cormoran für 19,95 - der Fisch beisst auf Köder und nicht auf Preisschilder.

Vielleicht denken dabei auch andere zu kurz - mag sein. Ich habs auch gemacht. Meine Bissanzeiger vom Markenhersteller haben auch nach Regen entweder nur noch geleuchtet oder gejault. Allerdings haben die das doppelte gekostet als die nun vom lidl. Vielleicht machen die das aber auch nicht? Und dann? Dann hat man für kleines Geld und seine Bedürfnisse ne ganze Menge Geld gespart - solls auch geben.

Was die Kulanz angeht: Nach meinen Erfahrungen bisher, was Reklamation im "Angelfachgeschäft" angeht - bin ich fast versucht, die Aussage zu treffen, hätte ich meine Sachen bei Medion eingeschickt, wären sie vielleicht einfacher getauscht worden als eine offensichtlich wegen Fertigungsfehler gebrochene YAD Rute, deren Rest nun die Mülltonne des Händlers füllt, weil YAD sich weigert, die zu tauschen, weil bei dem Bruch leider die Spitze mit ab brach und Richtung Holland schwamm und deshalb schlecht eingeschickt werden kann.


----------



## punkarpfen (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Billig kaufen zahlt sich teuer aus. Was soll denn das teure Profizeug sein? Etwa eine Steckrute für mehr als 100 Euro oder eine Rolle, die nach dem 2. Karpfen keinen Getriebeschaden hat? Mit einer Billigausrüstung macht angeln keinen Spaß. Ich will mich auf meine Ausrüstung verlassen können. 
Mein Fachhändler berät mich zwar in meinem Lieblingsangelbereich zwar nicht mehr, aber Neueinsteigern und Gelegenheitsanglern verkauft er immer gute Sachen und schwatzt denen keine Ladenhüter auf. Das es auch Schwarze Schafe gibt ist klar.


----------



## keyhole (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Spitzenposting @Aali-Barba!

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich selbst auch so ein Markenfetischist bin. Meine Bissanzeiger sind auch von Carpsounder, meine Matchruten von Browning, meine Spinrute eine Harrison, meine Rollen von Shimano und auch sonst habe ich recht hochwertiges Zeug.

Mein Angelkollege ist da ein wenig anders drauf. Er nutzt da auch gerne mal eine Silverman Rute + Rolle und in diesem Punkt sticheln wir uns immer gegenseitig ein wenig auf (aus Spass an der Freud), aber er fängt auch damit, und das nicht schlecht.

Du sprichst aus meiner Sicht ein sehr wichtiges Thema an - Hartz IV und die allgemeine wirtschaftliche Lage. Das Geld sitzt lange nicht mehr so locker wie vor einigen Jahren noch. Die Leute müssen die Kohle besser beisammen halten und sich Anschaffungen dreimal überlegen (natürlich gibts auch hier wieder die Ausnahmen).

Ich kann denjenigen sehr gut verstehen, der beim durchblättern der Aldi- oder Lidl-Prospekte in Jubelstürme ausbricht, denn viele können so nun endlich wieder ihrem Hobby frönen, im übertriebenen Sinne.

Viele stempeln das Zeugs aus den Discountermärkten im Vorfeld als großen Schrott ab, ohne sich dabei ein Bild vor Ort gemacht zu haben. Ich selbst habe es nämlich auch gemacht, aber mir dann trotzdem gestern 2x Raubfisch-Set (Blinker und Wobbler) + 1x Raubfisch-Set (Gummifische) + 1x Zubehör-Box (mit massig Spinnern) gekauft. Und dafür bin ich mehrmals gefahren, denn als ich daheim war dachte ich: "Mensch, vielleicht steht kein Mepps drauf, aber da ist recht viel Zeug drinne"
Soviele Spinner und Blinker wie ich im Jahr durch Hänger abreisse, da kommt es auf die vom Lidl auch nicht drauf an, zumal ich diese beim Fachhändler für deutlich mehr Geld erstanden hätte.

Früher als Kind habe ich nach einem Hochwasser die Rheinstrecken nach Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler etc. wie verrückt abgesucht und das beste war...mit diesem Gerät habe ich auch gefangen. Mehr als heute mit "HighTech" (das hängt aber wohl auch mit der Gesamtentwicklung und dem Fischbestand zusammen).

Der beste Köder ist immer noch der, in den ich das meiste Vertrauen habe. Da ist es auch egal was im Endeffekt aufgedruckt ist.

Die anderen Teile habe ich wie folgt empfunden:

- Rutenfutteral (machte auf mich einen soliden und gut verarbeiteten Eindruck)
- Freilaufrolle (auch hier denke ich, dass ein Nicht-Shimano-Fetischist voll und ganz auf seine Kosten kommt. Nicht schlechter als der Kram von Ulli-Dulli, der hier ja eigentlich fast durch die Bank gut wegkommt)
- Schirm (sicherlich nicht mit Überwurf als "Zelt" zu gebrauchen, aber trotzdem wird er dem Angler in den meisten Fällen ein trockenes Plätzchen bieten)
- Anglerstuhl (vielleicht ein wenig protzig, aber auch hier machte er einen stabilen und soliden Eindruck)
- Liege (stabiler und solider Eindruch, auch wenn ich diese nicht für ein Schnäppchen halte)

zum Rest kann ich nichts sagen, da ich jenem keine größere Beachtung geschenkt habe.

Farbe, Form, Hersteller usw. fängt keine Fische! Wenn der Fisch am Platz ist spielt es keine Rolle, ob Shimano oder LIDL aufgedruckt ist.


----------



## Hooked (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Nike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardis!!!|wavey:
> 
> wie ihr evtl schon wisst, hat Lidl und Aldi wieder einmal ein Angelsortiment auf den Markt gebracht....
> 
> ...


Petri! Diesen(billig) RodPod oder einfach nur rutenhalter wollte ich mir auch zulegen. Muß ich mir aber nochmal genau ansehen. Würde ihn dann sowieso erstmal nur am Forellenpuff oder so einsetzen. Naja,immerhin besser als immer das Tackle im schlamm liegen zu haben.
Bis dann, nochmal PETRI!!!


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				keyhole schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich selbst auch so ein Markenfetischist bin. .....


 
Ich irgendwo auch. |kopfkrat 

Inzwischen hab ich auch carpsounder - eben weil meine Spro Teile insgesamt drei Mal abgesoffen sind mit verschiedenesten Ergebnissen von "geht gar nicht mehr" über "geht immer" bis hin zu "geht ab und zu aber nur das Licht".

Eine Spinnrute von Shimano hab ich inzwischen auch, weil besagt YAD eben zerbrochen ist. Aaaaber, ob mir eben eine YAD für 54 Ocken zerbricht oder eine Aldifish zu 9,95 ist dann auch egal - zumal ich die Aldifish wohl sogar noch in meinem Fall einfacher getauscht bekommen hätte als die YAD, wie es aussieht. Da frag ich mich dann schon, wofür ich nun die Differenz bezahlt habe. 

Ebenso auch wie meine Zebco Rollen. Ob ich eine von Lidl nehme oder von Zebco ist wohl ein Preisunterschied und kommt dann noch ein Hänlder dazu, der mir erst mal geflochtene Schnur drauf macht, nach der ich als Anfänger gefragt habe und mir dann erzählt, es läge ja an der geflochtenen, dass die kaputt gehen, dann brauch ich auch keine Beratung als Anfänger und zahl immer noch weniger.

Der Aspekt des nicht so lose sitzenden Geldes noch oben drauf. Ist nun mal ein Unterschied, ob ich Junggeselle bin und jede freie Munute mit allem Komfort auf Ansitz bin oder wie ich eine Familie habe und bei familienwochenende mal dann, wenns gerade passt am See vom Campingplatz fischen gehe. 

Ich habs selber schon gemerkt, Ich angel nun drei Jahre und von dem, was ich alles gekauft habe, könnten wir locker zwei mal in Jahresurlaub fahren. In der glücklichen Situaton, sich das noch aussuchen zu können oder beides geregelt zu bekommen, steht lange nicht jeder und darum werde ich mich hüten, so pauschal über die Leute abzulästern, die vielleicht nicht mal die Wahl haben, sondern deren Wahl sieht schlicht so aus: Das oder gar nix. 

Von der Sinnhaftigkeit jede Angelzubehörs dann mal ganz zu schweigen. 

Ich hätte sogar den Fishfinder genommen, aber mit 12 Meter Kabel war mir das einfach zu unhandlich und das hielt mich ab. 

Das trotzdem vor Schrott gewarnt wird, ist ne andere Sache. Wenn ich mir Franzls Bild angucke von dem Haken. Au Weiha. Aber immer noch ist dann die Box ganz praktisch. Die Schnur hab ich selber im Einsatz. Als Unterschnur. Warum auch nicht? Ne billigere Unterschnur muss man erst mal finden und wenn doch mal der Drill über die Oberschnur raus gehen sollte, dann ist die dick genug um auch nicht gleich um die Ohren zu fliegen.


----------



## Makreli (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Also das mti den Lidel angeboten kenne ich!!(habe mir die Rutentasche und die Knicklichter und das Buch Raubfisch haben alle sehr gute Qualitet!Aber die anderen Artikel nicht so)!
Kann jemand mal die Sachen von Aldi reinstellen will nur mal reinschauen!


----------



## keyhole (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Ich habe selbst auch nur Planoboxen und gehe sehr penibel mit meinem Tackle um. Soll heissen: Wenn ich irgendwo einen Ansitz mit Bivvy und allem drum und dran hatte und es dabei z.B. aus allen Löchern geschüttet hat, dann ist am nächsten Tag erstmal große Reinemachen angesagt.

So bin ich weg vom Angelkoffer und besitze von daher recht viele Planoboxen. Diese sind so aufgeteilt, dass ich für jede unterschiedliche Art der Angelei ausgerüstet bin. Gehe ich Spinfischen, so nehme ich eine mit. Gehe ich zum Ansitz auf Karpfen oder Grund, so nehme ich Box A, B unc C mit usw.

Pro Box zahle ich 17,95 Euro (Doppelfächer)

Nehme ich jetzt z.B. mal die Raubfischbox vom Lidl mit den Blinkern.
Wie lange die Box hält kann ich nicht sagen. Ich werde die Box allerdings wahrscheinlich auch nur für Bleie etc. benutzen. Selbst wenn ich beim Händler nur die billigsten Wobbler und Spinner nehme, so komme ich im Gesamtpreis immer noch deutlich über den Preis vom Lidl. Ich glaube in einer Box sind über 10 Spinner + weitere Wobbler und Gufis.

Und ich kann mich nur wiederholen...
Wenn der Fisch am Platz ist und auf Beutezug, so wird er auch auf den Lidl-Spinner beissen. Was die Haken angeht kann ich mir noch kein Urteil drüber erlauben. Sie im Vorfeld als unscharf und unstabil abzustempeln halte ich für übertrieben. Was im Vorjahr schlecht gewesen ist, muss nicht zwangsläufig dieses Jahr ebenso sein. Mir sind im Drill auch schon Gamakatsu-Haken abgebrochen. Da steckt man nicht drin.


----------



## doggie (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Rossitc schrieb:
			
		

> ........und die Gufis hatte mein Sohn zum Spielen benutzt..........


 
#d ich hoffe Dir ist klar, wie gesundheitsgefährdend die Weichmacher gerade in solch billigen Gufis sind?

http://www.barschalarm.de/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=664

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Makreli (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

ÖHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Mir ist daS NICHT KLAR!


----------



## Ralf ems (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bezweifel ja nicht, das der schlecht ist, er wird bestimnmt auch etwas anzeigen ,die Tiefe z.B. nur frage ich mich echt, warum andere Echolote ( was anderes ist das ja auch nicht ) wesendlich teurer sind. Ich habe jedenfalls so ein Ding nicht, lote immer aus. Der Lidl - Fischfinder hat eine Kabellänge von 11 m ,Bootsbenutzung ist bei uns verboten, also , den radius betimme ich mit der herkömmlichen Methode schnell.l


 
moin Knispel,

welche tragbaren finder meinst denn, "mit viel teurer ?"
bislang habe ich solche finder nur " billiger " gesehen ( siehe ebäh )

werde am wochende den lidllichen finder mal austesten und zwar
von boot und im vergleich zu einem 5 x so teueren fest an boot
intelierten EAGLE -finder, bin fast der meinung das bei stehendem
boot der tragbare finder besser über fischvorkommen informiert.

naja mal sehen, wenn nicht werde ich das teil zurückgeben,
wenns mir nicht zusagt.

wenn ich zeit habe werden ich hierzu nochmals berichten.

unausgelotete grüsse
R.e.


----------



## Knispel (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

ich meinte diese Koffergeräte


----------



## Ralf ems (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte diese Koffergeräte


 
........ die koffergeräte sind die gleichen finder für fahrende boote, nur das
diese keine externe 12 V speisung benötigen, da diese durch 
einen akku im koffer betrieben werden ....... desweiteren unterscheidet sich der tragbare
finder meines erachtens durch eine andere sonarspezifikation 
z.b. graylines, flachwasser-u.tiefenarlam ......

ich persönlich bin nicht davon überzeugt, dass der preis dieses gerätes
kein indikator für die funktionstüchtigkeit darstellt.

aber wie gesagt, werde das teil unter " natürlichen " verhältnissen mal
auf meinem boot versuchen zu testen ( am wochenende auf der fischreichen ems ) #6 


allerdings muss auch ich von meiner seite aus einräumen, dass fast alle
artikel aus den LIDL -angeler-sortiment echt nur schei**e sind, bishin
das dort und auch bei ALDI ruten verkauft werden / wurden an denen
die ringe rostig wurden .... einfach unglaublich |uhoh: 

achja, der edelstahlräucherofen ist echt gut und brauchbar ( keine werbung, nur zur info )

beste grüsse
Ralf e.


----------



## Nike (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

ja.....der dürfte nicht verkehrt sein. 

@Ralf ems: hast du den Räucherofen gekauft?

mfg Nike


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Habe mir die Rolle gekauft,konnte damit gestern auch Fische fangen und ist nicht ausseinander geflogen :q 

Hab sie mir für meine "Nicht gerade die beste Rute" gekauft, tuts mir,achja aber die Tasche ist Top ^^


----------



## ironworker (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Auch wenn ich weniger Geld für mein Hobby zur Verfügung hätte,das wäre das letzte,Angelgeräte von LIDL.
Warum:Ich habe mir ein Päckchen Knicklichter gekauft(50 stück 3,99)Laut
Hersteller bei optimaler Anwendung?????? soll die Leuchtdauer 10 STUNDEN
betragen!!!! Fakt ist,nach max.2,5 Std ist Feuer aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Da gehe ich lieber zu meinem Händler (50 stück 5,99)und da weiß ich was
ich habe.
Der Sohn unseres Nachbarn,zeigte mir heute voller Stolz seine NEUE LIDL
Rolle(Oh Gott,Oh Gott).Er tut mir jetzt schon leid.


----------



## Knispel (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				ironworker schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich weniger Geld für mein Hobby zur Verfügung hätte,das wäre das letzte,Angelgeräte von LIDL.
> Warum:Ich habe mir ein Päckchen Knicklichter gekauft(50 stück 3,99)Laut
> Hersteller bei optimaler Anwendung?????? soll die Leuchtdauer 10 STUNDEN
> betragen!!!! Fakt ist,nach max.2,5 Std ist Feuer aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



das ist doch typisch überlagert....


----------



## punkarpfen (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Was hat Aldi eigentlich im Programm?


----------



## käptn iglo (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

ich kaufe generell nicht bei lidl:v selbst wenn sie dort ne stella fürn appel und ein ei verhökern. soviel selbstachtung sollte mann haben um nicht bei diesen verbrechern zu kaufen.dasselbe gilt für schleckker
zu aldi dann noch eher die haben auch das bessere gemüse:m und behandeln ihre angestellten+lieferanten besser


----------



## Bergsieger (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Hm ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt ich kaufe oft bei Lidl.Besonders die Milchbrötchen sind beim Angeln sehr gut gegen Hunger anzuwenden.Naja aber die angelklamotten die die da haben kannste voll in die Tonne kloppen.Ok Knicklichter ,da kann man ja noch nen auge zudrücken.Hatte mal ne Rute und Rolle aus dem Laden .Die Rolle hat angefangen zu rosten und bei der Rute haben sich die Ringe gelöst ,und das nach einer Woche Dänemark am Forellenpuff.


----------



## Löwenbäcker (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Also mal eines: Wenn ihr wirklich totatles Müllangelzeugs kaufen wollt ... und ich meine so richtig totales Müll- und Schundzeugs, dann geht mal zum Angelregal von "Real". Dagegen ist Lidl und Aldi der reine Luxus.


----------



## Pilkman (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Löwenbäcker schrieb:
			
		

> Also mal eines: Wenn ihr wirklich totatles Müllangelzeugs kaufen wollt ... und ich meine so richtig totales Müll- und Schundzeugs, dann geht mal zum Angelregal von "Real". ...



Also ich kenne einige regional ansässige REAL-Märkte und kaufe dort auch häufig und relativ viel, aber ein Angel"regal" ist mir dort noch nie aufgefallen... |kopfkrat 

... welchen REAL-MArkt meinst Du speziell? #h

Im übrigen suche ich im REAL eigentlich eher Lebensmittel des täglichen Bedarfs und würde ein Angelsortiment eigentlich je nach Qualität eher als Versuch eines durchaus interessierten Marktleiters sehen.


----------



## Veit (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Ich finde manche Aussagen hier absolut lächerlich. Von vornherein wird alles als Schrott abgetan, ohne dass man wenigstens da gewesen ist und es sich angeschaut hat. 
Ich würde auch sagen, dass es da auch vieles gibt was für den Regelmäßigen Einsatz untauglich ist, aber ganz bestimmt nicht alles.Habe mir aber trotzdem ein paar Sachen gekauft (Dreibein, 2 Bissanzeiger). 
Erstmal abwarten ob die Sachen wirklich sofort kaputt gehen. Wenn mir was gefällt, kaufe ichs mir das und es ist mir egal welcher Name draufsteht. So wars bei meinen Castaic-Forellen und so wars auch bei den Bissanzeigern von Lidl....


----------



## Bergsieger (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Löwenbäcker schrieb:
			
		

> Also mal eines: Wenn ihr wirklich totatles Müllangelzeugs kaufen wollt ... und ich meine so richtig totales Müll- und Schundzeugs, dann geht mal zum Angelregal von "Real". Dagegen ist Lidl und Aldi der reine Luxus.


 
LOL das Regal kenne ich.Da liegen doch sogar Posen drin die Schon fünfmal durchgebrochen sind oder Grundfutter wo die Tüte schon aufgerissen ist.Das ist echt krass bei Real .Und dazu ist der kram auch noch voll überteuert


----------



## Bergsieger (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kenne einige regional ansässige REAL-Märkte und kaufe dort auch häufig und relativ viel, aber ein Angel"regal" ist mir dort noch nie aufgefallen... |kopfkrat
> 
> ... welchen REAL-MArkt meinst Du speziell? #h
> 
> Im übrigen suche ich im REAL eigentlich eher Lebensmittel des täglichen Bedarfs und würde ein Angelsortiment eigentlich je nach Qualität eher als Versuch eines durchaus interessierten Marktleiters sehen.


 
Also bei mir ist es der Real Markt in Paderborn.Der hat ne Sport und Spielzeugabteilung und da gibts den Kram schon seit ca 12 Jahren


----------



## Seebaer (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde manche Aussagen hier absolut lächerlich. Von vornherein wird alles als Schrott abgetan, ohne dass man wenigstens da gewesen ist und es sich angeschaut hat.
> Ich würde auch sagen, dass es da auch vieles gibt was für den Regelmäßigen Einsatz untauglich ist, aber ganz bestimmt nicht alles.Erstmal abwarten ob die Sachen wirklich sofort kaputt gehen. Wenn mir was gefällt, kaufe ichs mir das und es ist mir egal welcher Name draufsteht. So wars bei meinen Castaic-Forellen und so wars auch bei den Bissanzeigern von Lidl....


 

|good: |good:


----------



## Löwenbäcker (5. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Nochmal zu "Real": Die haben da so Rollen mit einem Kugellager (wenn überhaupt), die kosten wohl so um die 39,00 € oder noch mehr und sehen sowas von billig aus, die möchte man gar nicht anschauen. Bei jedem Angelladen würdest du solche Rollen für 10,00 € bekommen oder als Zugabe zu nem guten Haken oder weis ich was. 

Ich werde auch weiterhin bei meinem Händler vor Ort kaufen. Aber nicht alles. Ruten und Rollen sollte man da aber schon kaufen. Da bin ich dann doch zu sehr Markenfetischist. Der Rest ist mir egal.


----------



## Platte (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Man sollte nach meiner Meinung mal vorher etwas weiterdenken befor man sich Angelgerät bei Lidl und Co kauft.

1.Was macht Ihr, wenn Ihr ein Ersatzteil für das erworbene Gerät benötigt?
2.Was macht Ihr im Garantifall?
3.Wie könnt Ihr Rute und Rolle in die Hand nehmen und ausprobieren ob Sie euch liegt?
4. Woran Erkennt Ihr die Quallität bei Schnur, Haken, Wirbel usw?
5. Wer berät Euch bei Eurer kaufentscheidung?

Beim Zubehör mag es das ein oder anderes Teil geben wo man keine Quallität zu braucht aber nicht bei Gerät.


----------



## Löwenbäcker (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Vielleicht mal an diejenigen die noch nicht in dieser Zeit angekommen sind: Heute wird nix mehr repariert. Der Verbraucher, der innerhalb von 6 Monten einen Mangel feststellt bringt das Zeugs zurück und verlangt "Nachlieferung" derselben Sache. Keine Reparatur. Das muss sogar Lidl erbringen. Wenn da was kaputt geht innerhalb der nächsten 6 Monate: Hingehen und Lieferung derselben Sache verlangen, keine Reparatur verlangen. Lidl spekuliert aber sicher darauf, dass das nicht jeder weiß und wenn da was kaputt geht, dann werden sich die meisten innerlich sagen "Pech gehabt".


----------



## keyhole (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

So, jetzt muss ich nochmal ein paar Takte dazu sagen.

Meine Mutter war jahrelang Marktleiterin im LIDL und sie hatte die Anweisung von oben, dass alles umgetauscht werden MUSS, damit der Kunde zufrieden ist.

Da sind Leute nicht nach 6 Monaten gekommen, nein, manche sind sogar nach 2 Jahren gekommen und wollten ihren 32MB USB-Stick umgetauscht bekommen, weil er nicht mehr funktionierte. Und da es eben keinen 32MB Stick mehr hab, hat der Kunde den 512MB Stick bekommen. 

Ich könnte jetzt hier ohne weiteres noch 200 andere Beispiele nennen, wo der Kunde zufrieden den Laden verlassen hat. Meine Mutter ist aber jetzt auch schon ca. 7 Jahre nicht mehr dort, aber wenn ich selber irgendwas habe, was nicht der Regel entspricht, so bekomme ich dies auch selber heute noch getauscht. 

Solche Aussagen komplett zu pauschalisieren finde ich grob gesagt sowas von unfair. Es gibt solche und es gibt solche. Alle über einen Kamm zu scheren ist doch nicht state-of-the-art, oder?

Mag jeder von dem Zeugs halten was er will, aber Leute deshalb auslachen, nur weil sie ihr Zeugs beim LIDL kaufen finde ich nicht besonders tolerant.

Jeder so wie er mag und mir die dicksten Fische


----------



## prinz1 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

moinsens
kumpel von mir hat sich das rod-pod gekauft. werde es mal beobachten und nen bericht abgeben , wie sichs macht. gesehen hab ich es ja auch noch nicht.
die funkbißanzeiger für 60 euronetten hätten mich ja auch interessiert , habs dann aber verworfen.
wer weiß ?
 villeicht wars ja auch ganz gut so ! oder auch nicht ??!!
fette fische und guten hunger !
prinz1


----------



## Stefan6 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				ironworker schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich weniger Geld für mein Hobby zur Verfügung hätte,das wäre das letzte,Angelgeräte von LIDL.
> Warum:Ich habe mir ein Päckchen Knicklichter gekauft(50 stück 3,99)Laut
> Hersteller bei optimaler Anwendung?????? soll die Leuchtdauer 10 STUNDEN
> betragen!!!! Fakt ist,nach max.2,5 Std ist Feuer aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 
Die hab ich auch geholt,kann man vergessen.Hab nen 100 Pack von Sänger in grün letztes Jahr geholt für 9,99€,halten richtig lange.Sogar heute noch.Die von Lidl in grün waren nach 2 Stunden fast am Ende.#d


----------



## Franz_16 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Ich hab ein rotes getestet, das hielt so 6-7 Stunden. 
Hab jetzt auch nochmal ein grünes geknickt - mal schauen obs morgen früh noch leuchtet


----------



## Stefan6 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ein rotes getestet, das hielt so 6-7 Stunden.
> Hab jetzt auch nochmal ein grünes geknickt - mal schauen obs morgen früh noch leuchtet


 
Die roten und blauen waren noch früher am Ende:q Aber für Einhänge Bissanzeiger langen die noch.:m


----------



## Veit (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

@ platte: 
1. Pech gehabt! Wird das komplette Teil zurückgegeben! Aber darüber bin ich mir ja schon vorher im Klaren, dass ich wohl kein Ersatzteil bekommen werde.
2. Zurückgeben.-Geld-Zurück! Ist bei Lidl eigentlich kein Problem.
3. Also in dem Lidl wo ich vor ein paar Tagen war, lag das Gerät da und man konnte es auch mal anfassen, dran drehen und so.
4. Gegenfrage:Woran erkenne ich das im Angelladen?! 
5. Keiner! Das ist eben der Nachteil und den kalkuliere ich vorher ein, wenn ich bei Lidl was kaufe.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Also zum Umtauschen reklamieren bei Lidl kann ich nix sagen , aber bei ALDI hats manchmal nur etwas mehr als ne Woche bis man die eingeschickten Sachen repariert oder sogar neu wiederbekommen hat .

Außerdem denke ich mal das die 30 € Rute von Lidl durchaus mit Gerät aus dem Angelladen in derselben preisklasse konkurieren kann ...

Wurd schon oft gesagt es bracuht nicht jeder Hightech xyz was weiß ich was Carbon ...

Ich hab mir vor 10 Jahren irgendwo in nem Supermarkt mal ne Rute für unter 15 DM gekauft ... und was soll ichsagen , damit geh ich immernoch hin und wieder Angeln , und sie ist noch nicht gebrochen oder ähnlcihes |kopfkrat


----------



## Ralf ems (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Nike schrieb:
			
		

> ja.....der dürfte nicht verkehrt sein.
> 
> @Ralf ems: hast du den Räucherofen gekauft?
> 
> mfg Nike


 
yes, hab' ich !

der ist schon OK, ist aber auch nicht gerade super billig !
der brenner- untersatz und die brenner sind allerdings nicht aus " edelstahl " 

geräucherte grüsse
R.e.


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Ah na dan!


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Ich hab mir den Tischräucherofen für 25€ gekauft. Grund dafür war, dass ich nicht immer wegen 1 oder 2 Forellen meinen großen Ofen anschmeissen wollte! Gestern hab ich dann auch gleich mal losgeräuchert. 4 Aale (50-55 cm) und 1 Forelle (43 cm). Ich kann nur sagen, dass dieser Ofen für zwischendurch einen absolut geile Sache ist. GOLDIG sind die Fische geworden und geschmeckt haben sie auch perfekt! Klar ist das Teil doch sehr klein, aber für den Hunger zwischendruch eine TOP Altanative....

Zum Rest kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mir mein Takle auch lieber bei meinem Dealer hole ......


----------



## Ralf ems (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				käptn iglo schrieb:
			
		

> ich kaufe generell nicht bei lidl:v selbst wenn sie dort ne stella fürn appel und ein ei verhökern. soviel selbstachtung sollte mann haben um nicht bei diesen verbrechern zu kaufen.dasselbe gilt für schleckker
> zu aldi dann noch eher die haben auch das bessere gemüse:m und behandeln ihre angestellten+lieferanten besser


 
........ da gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht, aber manchmal
" schwächel " ich ...........  

solidarische grüsse
Ralf e.


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Jo ich auch!






(lieder)


----------



## scarred (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				alex4 schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich genauso:m !!!! Außerdem gibt es bei meinem Händler neben ner Top Beratung auch noch Fachgesimpel und Tratsch!! Wär außerdem echt schade, wenn (nicht nur) Angelläden durch solche Aktionen aussterben#d |gr: |evil: #d !!
> Gruß Alex


 
Genau das kommt auch noch dazu der Fachhändler hat ne Anhnung und kann dir auch sagen was du (z.B.) mit dem Gufi alles fängst oder was besonders gut auf den leuft.

An alle die es nicht warhaben wollen das Zeug ist schrott.Wollt ihr in zukunft euch von einer generften aushilfe das Equitment erklären lassen?Oder wollt ihr in zukunft mit biligen Tauwürmern (Die nach Verpackung usw. stinken) zum Angeln gehen?

Nein!!!
Ich will immer noch zu meinem Fachhändler gehen welcher mich net begrüst -da wir uns mit der zeit kennengelernt haben- mit dem ich mich über die neuen Ruten unterhalten kann, mit dem ich auch schon die eine oder andere Nacht am Wasser verbracht habe (was kein Witz ist).

Also macht nicht den Fehler und kauft bei Aldi,Lidl usw. ein dadurch gehen die Fachgeschäfter Kaputt.


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Denkst du ich kauf mir dar Köder?So was kaufe ich mir im Angelladen!
Aber die Rutentasche habe ich mit gekauft und die Knicklichter und Ein Buch weil die bei uns sehr teur ist aber die sachen die ich mir von Lidel gekauft habe haben sehr gute Qualietet!Muss mann sagen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mfg Makreli


----------



## Franz_16 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

@stefan6
das grüne Knicklicht leuchtet immer noch - hat jetzt ca. 7 Stunden auf dem Buckel


----------



## esox_105 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

So ein Tischräucherofen kostet bei Askari 45,95 € #d . Da habe ich mir doch lieber einen von Lidl geholt, denn 20 € Preisunterschied sind nicht zu verachten  .


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> yes, hab' ich !
> 
> der ist schon OK, ist aber auch nicht gerade super billig !
> der brenner- untersatz und die brenner sind allerdings nicht aus " edelstahl "
> ...


Gude Ralf,

preisgünstiger bekommst Du einen solchen Ofen sicher nicht und der Untersatz, ist im Vergleich zu identischen Tischräucheröfen sogar Bomben stabil.
Ich habe mir den Ofen gestern mal angeschaut und war davon sehr positiv überrascht. 
Mir sind mal drei solcher Öfen "zugeflogen" aber der von Lidl schlägt sie qualitativ um Längen #h

Gruß
Ernst


----------



## nikmark (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> der brenner- untersatz und die brenner sind allerdings nicht aus " edelstahl " .



Woher weisst Du das ?

Nikmark


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weisst Du das ?
> 
> Nikmark


Da hat Ralf schon Recht


----------



## nikmark (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat Ralf schon Recht



Warum ? Steht das da drauf ?

Nikmark


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ? Steht das da drauf ?
> 
> Nikmark


Das erkennt jeder Blinde - kennst Du den Ofen |kopfkrat #h


----------



## Knispel (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Das ganze muss sich aber für Herrn Lidl gelohnt haben. War eben einkaufen und habe noch einmal geschaut, alles bis auf 2 von diesen Stühlen mit den Bierflaschenhaltern, diverse 3 Beinhocker sowie 0,20 mm Schnur ausverkauft und die hatten reichlich.....


----------



## nikmark (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Das erkennt jeder Blinde - kennst Du den Ofen |kopfkrat #h



Kenne den Ofen nicht, stelle mir aber die Frage, wie man das mit dem bkossen Auge erkennen kann ?

Nikmark


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Kenne den Ofen nicht, stelle mir aber die Frage, wie man das mit dem bkossen Auge erkennen kann ?
> 
> Nikmark


Das geht locker, da man Edelstahl wohl nicht lackieren wird und Brenner aus Edelstahl etwas schwerer wären. Außerdem käme der Ofen dann weit teurer und das Gestell in Edelstahl ist nicht nötig. |wavey:

Es verrußt eh sofort alles und ein Hingucker soll der Ofen ja auch nicht sein


----------



## nikmark (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht locker, da man Edelstahl wohl nicht lackieren wird und Brenner aus Edelstahl etwas schwerer wären. Außerdem käme der Ofen dann weit teurer und das Gestell in Edelstahl ist nicht nötig. |wavey:
> 
> Es verrußt eh sofort alles und ein Hingucker soll der Ofen ja auch nicht sein




Dann habe ich wohl meinen Beruf verfehlt. Ich bin seit mehr als 25 Jahren im Edelstahlbereich tätig und habe sehr oft mit Schutzschichten auf Edelstahl zu tun und schwerer als normaler Stahl ist er auch nicht  

Also weisst Du nicht, ob es Edelstahl oder nicht ist, oder |kopfkrat 

Nikmark


----------



## esox_105 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



> Also weisst Du nicht, ob es Edelstahl oder nicht ist, oder |kopfkrat


 
Das Unterteil und die Brenner sind magnetisch, also kein Edelstahl, richtig?


----------



## Mikesch (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Unterteil und die Brenner sind magnetisch, also kein Edelstahl, richtig?


Es gibt auch magnetischen Edelstahl |supergri  .


----------



## nikmark (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Unterteil und die Brenner sind magnetisch, also kein Edelstahl, richtig?



Nur austenitische Stähle (mit ca 8-10% Nickel) sind unmagnetisch. Aller anderen sind magnetisch !

Beliebter Trick auf türkischen Basaren um einem Schund anzudrehen :q 

Nikamrk


----------



## esox_105 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



> Beliebter Trick auf türkischen Basaren um einem Schund anzudrehen :q


 

Um Schund zu kaufen, brauch ich nicht extra auf einen Türkischen Basar, den kriegt man auch vor Ort angedreht  .


----------



## nikmark (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Um Schund zu kaufen, brauch ich nicht extra auf einen Türkischen Basar, den kriegt man auch vor Ort angedreht  .



Logo, brauchst ja nur Dein Tackle bei Lidl oder Aldi zu kaufen :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Dann habe ich wohl meinen Beruf verfehlt. Ich bin seit mehr als 25 Jahren im Edelstahlbereich tätig und habe sehr oft mit Schutzschichten auf Edelstahl zu tun und schwerer als normaler Stahl ist er auch nicht
> 
> Also weisst Du nicht, ob es Edelstahl oder nicht ist, oder |kopfkrat
> 
> Nikmark


Lieber nikmark!

Deiner Berufswahl alle Ehre aber billiges Blech, lässt sich mit dem Auge sehr wohl von VA unterscheiden. 
Ich kann Dir auch versichern, dass die Untergestelle solcher Tischräucheröfen nicht aus VA gefertigt sind. 
Die Hersteller müssen das Untergestell übrigens auch über eine Verbindung zusammen schwarten 
Ach ja, so ein Brenner kostet einzeln 1,99 € und dieser Kurs wäre in VA sicherlich nicht drin #h


----------



## nikmark (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber nikmark!
> 
> Deiner Berufswahl alle Ehre aber billiges Blech, lässt sich mit dem Auge sehr wohl von VA unterscheiden.
> Ich kann Dir auch versichern, dass die Untergestelle solcher Tischräucheröfen nicht aus VA gefertigt sind.
> ...



Ich sage ja, das ich meinen Beruf verfehlt habe #q 
Mir ist es in den ganzen Jahren noch nicht gelungen, Deine Fähigkeiten zu erlangen :c 

Nikmark


----------



## fishingaxel (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Was gibts denn jetzt eigentlich bei ALDI das Zeugs von LIDL hab ich ja gesehen aber von ALDI hab ich noch nix gesehen oder gehört.

MfG


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage ja, das ich meinen Beruf verfehlt habe #q
> Mir ist es in den ganzen Jahren noch nicht gelungen, Deine Fähigkeiten zu erlangen :c
> 
> Nikmark


Da siehst Du es mal wieder, was man kann wenn man nur wirklich will :q 
Muss jetzt aber meinen Junior aus dem Kiga abholen - rate Dir schnell bei Lidl noch einen Ofen abzugreifen. 
Kannst uns dann mit Fachkompetenz über die verbauten Materialien informieren |wavey:


----------



## nikmark (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> - rate Dir schnell bei Lidl noch einen Ofen abzugreifen.
> Kannst uns dann mit Fachkompetenz über die verbauten Materialien informieren |wavey:



Neh, lieber nicht. Bei uns im Labor machen wir zerstörende Werkstoffprüfung :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Ralf ems (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Kenne den Ofen nicht, stelle mir aber die Frage, wie man das mit dem bkossen Auge erkennen kann ?
> 
> Nikmark


 
@ Zanderfänger

Moin, erstmal E.

@ Nikmark

....... ich bin auch bootsfan und habe deshalb immer einen magneten in
der tasche, um gleich testen zukönnen, ob material rostneigung hat oder nicht #6 

so einfach kann die welt sein  

unmagnetische grüsse
R.e.


----------



## nikmark (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> @ Zanderfänger
> 
> Moin, erstmal E.
> 
> ...



Lies mal weiter oben  

Nikmark


----------



## Phoenix-mk (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

|good: |good: |good:


----------



## Ralf ems (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Lies mal weiter oben
> 
> Nikmark


 
ja, ja ich weiss auch veredelte stähle sind teils magnetisch,
aber ich kann totzdem mit gefühl und magneten feststellen, ob
eine " rostneigung " vorhanden ist.

aber das unterteil ist so magnetisch, dass ich da mit sicherheit
einen " edelstahl " ausschliessen kann.

ansonsten hast Du natürlich recht  

diesmal magnetische grüsse
Ralf e.


----------



## nikmark (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Hallo Ralf,

ein "gewisser Magnetismus" ist gut ausgedrückt  
Schau Dir mal das Bild an. Das ist "Edelstahl Rostfrei" an einem Magneten. Der knallt an wie Hulle #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Ralf ems (6. April 2006)

@ nikmark

..... absolut überzeugt !! die welt ist doch nich' ganz so einfach !! sorry !! 

von metallen hab' ich wenig ahnung, aber für mich ist es 
bislang immer ein sehr guter " indikator ", wenn ich schrauben 
und dergleichen kaufen musste 

.... ich bleib' aber dabei... der untersatz ist kein rostfreies material :q 

verchromte grüsse
Ralf e.


----------



## nikmark (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> .... ich bleib' aber dabei... der untersatz ist kein rostfreies material :q
> 
> verchromte grüsse
> Ralf e.



:m :m 
Das habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet  
Ich meinte nur, das man mit dem blossen Auge und/oder einem Magneten nicht erkennen kann, ob es nun rostfreier Stahl oder nicht ist #6 

Nichtrostende Grüsse

Nikmark


----------



## Ralf ems (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

....  dann is'  ja alles rüdiger  

beste grüsse, ich mach gleich feierabend

Ralf e.


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Jedenfalls ist der Ofen sehr zu Empfehlen - Basta! :m

Krallt Euch einen solange es noch welche beim Discounter gibt #6

@nikmark

In "dem" Umfeld könntest Du dir ja leicht & günstig, einen Ganzkörper VA Ofen selbst zusammenzimmern!? |wavey:


----------



## nikmark (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @nikmark
> 
> In "dem" Umfeld könntest Du dir ja leicht & günstig, einen Ganzkörper VA Ofen selbst zusammenzimmern!? |wavey:



Schon geschehen :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Hohensinn (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

hallo, zusammen.
Ich hab mir vom lidl in Österreich eine strandmuschel ( halbes Zelt) zum gemütlichen und regensicheren Nachtfischen geholt und einen gemütlichen Karpfenstuhl, beides relativ billig und gut.
Die anderen Sachen wie Angel, Haken, Rollen,....würd ich nicht kaufen. Da bei den Sachen ich auf Qualität achte. Den es wär ja zu schade einen kapitalen Fisch zu verlieren nur weil es "billig" war!

gruß


----------



## Mikesch (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

@nikmark
was ist das für ein Material?

X6CrMo 17 1 E  od.  X6CrTi 12 E  od.  X6CrNb 12 E  od. ....



Die Bücher sind lesenswert, zumindest für Anfänger und Allrounder.


----------



## nikmark (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

@ mikesch

Der auf dem Foto ist ein X6Cr17 (1.4016) .
Die von Dir genannten sind aber genauso magnetisch, vor allen im kaltverfestigten Zustand.


Nikmark


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Was ist den das wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## nikmark (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den das wenn ich fragen darf?



Klar darfst Du fragen #6 

Das ist ein Stahl mit ca. 17% Chrom und ca. 0,06% Kohlenstoff.
Gehört zu den "Edelstahl Rostfrei - Sorten".

Du kannst den Magnetismus aber leicht selber prüfen, wenn Du gerne Steaks ist.
Die speziellen, sehr dünnen Filet- oder Steakmesser sind auch aus "Edelstahl Rostfrei". Hier sorgt der Kohlenstoffanteil wegen der dünnen Klinge für die erforderliche Härte. Diese Messer haben einen Kohlenstoffgehalt von ca. 0,4% und einen Chromanteil von ca. 13%. Sie sind nichtrostend aber halte mal einen Magneten dran  |uhoh:  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Schon geschehen :m
> 
> Nikmark


...ach schau mal an :l


----------



## Veit (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				scarred schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das kommt auch noch dazu der Fachhändler hat ne Anhnung und kann dir auch sagen was du (z.B.) mit dem Gufi alles fängst oder was besonders gut auf den leuft.
> 
> An alle die es nicht warhaben wollen das Zeug ist schrott.Wollt ihr in zukunft euch von einer generften aushilfe das Equitment erklären lassen?Oder wollt ihr in zukunft mit biligen Tauwürmern (Die nach Verpackung usw. stinken) zum Angeln gehen?
> 
> ...


Na mein Junge, da gratuliere ich dir herzlich einen so tollen Händler zu haben. Ich glaube dir das alles auch gerne.
Leider hat nicht jeder so ein Glück.
Es kann genauso gut sein, dass dein Fachhändler dich bescheißt und dir irgendwelches Zeug andrehen möchte, dass er zu horrenden Preisen gerade neureinbekommen hat und mit dem er selbst auch nie geangelt hat oder was ein Ladenhüter ist. Ich habe selbst oft genug gesehen und gehört, wie im Angelladen knallhart gelogen wurde und nur die Werbeparolen der jeweiligen Hersteller angesagt wurden. Glaub mir, du bist echt ein Glückspilz mit deinem Händler.
Was die für mich besten Kunstköder sind, finde ich immernoch selbst heraus. Bislang waren die Köder, die mir von verschiedenen Händlern empfohlen wurden, selten wirklich der Bringer. Darum orientiere ich mich größtenteils nur noch an dem was ich selbst weiß und sehe und das was ich von vertrauenswürdigen Leuten erfahre. Ein Fachhändler will letztendlich immer noch dein bestes. - Dein Geld. Deiner will scheinbar aber auch dein Vertrauen, das ist natürlich sehr positiv, aber eben nicht immer so.
Und zu deinen Bedenken, dass die Fachhändler wegen Lidl und Aldi zu Grunde gehen, bleibt nur zu sagen, dass so nun mal die Marktwirtschaft funktioniert. Wer nicht mithalten kann, hat eben verloren. Doch das ist nicht mein Problem, da ich mich in der heutigen Gesellschaft selbst am Leistungsprinzip orientieren muss. 
Eine Frage noch  zu deiner Aussage "Alle die es nicht warhaben (wird übrigens mit h gescheiben  )wollen das Zeug ist schrott." : Hast du denn selbst irgendwelches Angelgerät von Lidl oder Aldi in deinem Besitz und kannst das durch eigene Erfahrungen belegen? Ich verlange Fakten von dir und nicht pauschale Aussagen und Vorurteile! Wenn du diese Fakten vorweisen kannst, würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Carp77 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Naja das das Zeug von Lidl nicht gerade das aller Hochwertigste Material auf dem Markt ist dürfte ja mal klar sein,aber für die paar Kröten kann man sowas wie den Erdspiess mit Biss-Anzeiger oder das Dreibein auf jeden Fall mal mitnehmen,wenn mans dann ab und zu mal brauchen kann hat sich der Kauf auf jeden Fall schon gelohnt.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss nicht, ob das alles am Ende zu mehr Schwarzanglern führt.
> 
> Erstens sollten wir mal nicht vergessen, dass die Zeiten heute nicht gerade rosig sind und so mancher lieber Aldi statt Fox auf seinem Stuhl stehen hat, anstatt ganz zu stehen, weil er gerade Mitglied bei Hartz IV ist.
> 
> ...


 

Das sind echt mal wahre Worte. Ne Box is eben nur ne Box. Ne 3,99€ Box erfüllt den gleichen Zweck wahrscheinlich sogar genau so gut wie ne 69,99€ Box von Plano. Da is mir dann egal ob da Plano draufsteht oder eben nicht.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Jo , selbst wenn der Bissanzeiger Schrott ist (und da geh ich von aus) , son Erdspieß alleine kostet bei Askari ja schon 10 € ...


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Die Bissanzeiger sind zum :v mein Freund hat den gekauft und der war nach 4Tagen kaputt!Wollten einfach nicht mehr angehen hat er wieder zurück gebracht und hat neue bekommen und die Teile waren schon wieder kaputt ich kann diese Teile nicht empfelen!!!!:q |uhoh:


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bissanzeiger sind zum :v mein Freund hat den gekauft und der war nach 4Tagen kaputt!Wollten einfach nicht mehr angehen hat er wieder zurück gebracht und hat neue bekommen und die Teile waren schon wieder kaputt ich kann diese Teile nicht empfelen!!!!:q |uhoh:


...einfach das Geld wieder zurückgeben lassen


----------



## s3mm3l (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Wenn du n paar billige suchst, nimm die Perca vom Askari.
Die hab ich schon jahrelang, Regen können die auch ab.


----------



## Ralf ems (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...einfach das Geld wieder zurückgeben lassen


 
.....ups, bald hätt' ich schon wieder dazu geschrieben :

" ja, so einfach ist die welt " ..... mach ich aber nich' mehr #h 

moin zanderfänger !!

X6CrMo 17 1 E od. X6CrTi 12 E od. X6CrNb 12 E od.derne grüsse |kopfkrat  
R.e.


----------



## esox_105 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				s3mm3l schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du n paar billige suchst, nimm die Perca vom Askari.
> Die hab ich schon jahrelang, Regen können die auch ab.


 

Stimmt #6 . Meine ersten Bissanzeiger waren auch diese 08/15 Perca von Askari. Die Dinger waren bei mir einige Jahre ohne irgendwelche Probleme im Einsatz. Erst nach dem ich mir einen neuen Satz Funkbissanzeiger (keine von Lidl  ) zugelegt habe, hab ich die alten von Askari verkauft.


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

moin zanderfänger !!
Hab ich meinem Freund auch gesagt!Aber er meint das geht nicht mehr!


----------



## punkarpfen (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Klar geht das! Wenn er schildert, dass er die schon einmal umgetauscht hat und die wieder kaputt sind. Dazu muß ernur sagen, dass er jetzt etwas sauer ist und fertig. Auch bei Lidl wollen die keine Kunden vergraulen.


----------



## noose (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



Habe mir gestern den Anglerstuhl bei Lidl gekauft,den für 25 Euro.
Optisch recht ansprechend,dachte mir für 25 zig nimmstn mit.

Zuhause angekommen ausgepackt und immer noch sehr optimistisch aufgebaut.

Aber dann beim anklappen der Lehne hat sich der Verriegler verklemmt (hab ich nicht mitgekriegt)

Das wars dann Rohr verbogen Toll.#d

Lob an Lidl anstandslos umgetauscht.

Aber mein Zeugs werd ich wohl dann doch weiter im Fachgeschäft kaufen.


Gruss


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Jo mache ich jetzt auch!Und meinem Freund werde ich das auch klar machen!


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> X6CrMo 17 1 E od. X6CrTi 12 E od. X6CrNb 12 E od.derne grüsse |kopfkrat
> R.e.


Hi, hi  #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Jo mache ich jetzt auch!Und meinem Freund werde ich das auch klar machen!


Man hat 14 Tage Umtauschsrecht ohne wenn und aber :g


----------



## nikmark (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hi  #h



Wie ?
Kennst Du die Kurzschreibweise nicht ?
Ach ja, ich hatte vergessen, das das ja selbst ein Blinder sieht, ob es Edelstahl ist oder nicht  
Noch 'nen Tip: Edelstahl heisst nicht unbedingt, das es sich um die rostfreie Variante handelt ;-)

Nikmark


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst den Magnetismus aber leicht selber prüfen, wenn Du gerne Steaks ist.
> Die speziellen, sehr dünnen Filet- oder Steakmesser sind auch aus "Edelstahl Rostfrei". Hier sorgt der Kohlenstoffanteil wegen der dünnen Klinge für die erforderliche Härte. Diese Messer haben einen Kohlenstoffgehalt von ca. 0,4% und einen Chromanteil von ca. 13%. Sie sind nichtrostend aber halte mal einen Magneten dran


...taugen *diese* "Steakmesser" auch was!? #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ?
> Kennst Du die Kurzschreibweise nicht ?
> Ach ja, ich hatte vergessen, das das ja selbst ein Blinder sieht, ob es Edelstahl ist oder nicht
> Noch 'nen Tip: Edelstahl heisst nicht unbedingt, das es sich um die rostfreie Variante handelt ;-)
> ...


Danke, bin im Bilde #h


----------



## nikmark (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, bin im Bilde #h



Hatte ich von einem Kaufmann nicht erwartet :m :m :m 

(Alter Insider Scherz zwischen Technikern und Kaufläuten |supergri )

Nikmark


----------



## 14ner (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

hab auch mal so ne supermarkt angel und rolle gehabt aber mehr als eine saison hällt das zeug nicht aus und ausserdem spürt man mit den ruten den fisch nicht richtig beim tippfischen


----------



## nikmark (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				14ner schrieb:
			
		

> ..und ausserdem spürt man mit den ruten den fisch nicht richtig beim tippfischen



Bin da absoluter Newbie.
Könntest Du das näher erklären ? 
Worauf kommt es beim Tippfischen genau an und welche Anforderungen stellt man dann an sein Gerät ?

Nikmark


----------



## Esox Georg (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Meiner Meinung nach kann man den ganzen Supermarkt in die Tonne treten. Ich hab mir nur mal Probeweise letztes Jahr im Netto Schrotblei und einige Spinner gekauft.
Fazit: - Blei läst sich nach einmaligen Verwenden nicht o. nur mit Gewalt wieder öffnen
- Spinner drehen sich kein Grad um die Achse, auch nach Wechseln des Wirbels (der kein Supermarktkram ist), Blei Vorklemmen's u.s.w.
:v 
Schönen Dank !!!


----------



## Seebaer (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Nur gut das niemand hier gegen alles Vorurteile hat #q


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich von einem Kaufmann nicht erwartet :m :m :m
> 
> (Alter Insider Scherz zwischen Technikern und Kaufläuten |supergri )
> 
> Nikmark


Jo, nach QS Karosserietechnik umgesiedelter Kaufmann - wir sind schließlich flexibel #h

...was ist mit den "Steakmessern" von oben ;-)


----------



## Landratte1 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Petri zusammen,

da ich Jugendwart bin und meine Jugend mit Zubehör versorge, bin ich froh, dass es auch für die kleine Geldbörse Auswahl gibt. Wie mit den Teilen umgegangen wird, könnt ihr euch sicher auch vorstellen. #q 

Was ich für mich kaufe, liegt auf einem ganz anderen Tisch. :m 

Gruß Ulli |jump: #h


----------



## Makreli (8. April 2006)

*AW: Lidl & Aldi mit Angelladen?*

Dann ist das jar genau das richtige für dich!!!!!


----------

